# Wear a hard hat.



## Shock-Therapy

If there is even the slightest possibility some moron might bounce something off your head..... wear a hard hat.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

Just might prevent you from beating his ass and losing your job.
:wallbash:


----------



## MDShunk

I kinda feel naked without one on. It's almost automatic. I've sat through many meetings with a hard hat on, only to realize afterwards that I'm a moron.


----------



## ponyboy

I've driven home with it on more than once


----------



## drsparky

I've stopped at bars on the way home from work and I was a good idea to keep it on.:drink:


----------



## LARMGUY

Shock T, you might want to edit your post.

Hard hard?

:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## TGGT

What the hell is up with these huge side bar ads?

F*ck this $hit.


----------



## ponyboy

TGGT said:


> What the hell is up with these huge side bar ads? F*ck this $hit.


 Careful. They're banning people who speak out against the ads.

Just kidding. I'm just trying to start that rumor


----------



## jproffer

TGGT said:


> What the hell is up with these huge side bar ads?
> 
> F*ck this $hit.


Not to get off topic, but for about the millionth time...use Firefox with Adblock Plus and Ghostery......zero ads.



Hard hat is automatic in certain places. I've trained myself to take it off indoors....after you get turtle f***ed a few times, you learn :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## JPRO2

I agree with wearing them. Driving a man lift is also a good time to wear them even if you are outside with no one around. My hardhat saved me from what I think would have been a pretty bad injury. 

I was driving alongside a building looking down making sure I didn't hit anything along the sides not paying attention to my own self not hitting anything and bounced my head off a corner of some angle iron sticking out for a platform. Luckily my hardhat was on and I walked away with not even a scratch or headache. Learned something that day.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

JPRO2 said:


> I agree with wearing them. Driving a man lift is also a good time to wear them even if you are outside with no one around. My hardhat saved me from what I think would have been a pretty bad injury.
> 
> *I was driving alongside a building* looking down making sure I didn't hit anything along the sides not paying attention to my own self not hitting anything and bounced my head off a corner of some angle iron sticking out for a platform. *Luckily my hardhat was on and I walked away* with not even a scratch or headache. Learned something that day.


You must mean "luckily you drove away from that one." :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy

jproffer said:


> Not to get off topic, but for about the millionth time...use Firefox with Adblock Plus and Ghostery......zero ads.



and watch your hacker freeware slowly sneak in and sodomize your PC.


----------



## mikeh32

I have a horrible tendency of "happy turtle"

I do tower work, and rock climb as we where always talk place the helmet down like a turtle shell, hence the happy turtle.


----------



## jproffer

Shock-Therapy said:


> and watch your hacker freeware slowly sneak in and sodomize your PC.


I haven't had any problems yet. Haven't heard about anyone on this forum or anywhere else having problems.

But you could be right. Thanks for the warning :thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Shock-Therapy said:


> If there is even the slightest possibility some moron might bounce something off your head..... wear a hard hat.


I always put my hard hat on before logging on to this website. :chinese:


----------



## Shock-Therapy

FrunkSlammer said:


> I always put my hard hat on before logging on to this website. :chinese:


Words of wisdom. :laughing:


----------



## chewy

I was in a airforce hanger in my first weeks on the job and a builder dropped a hammer on my lid, it didnt hurt but its damn loud! His lift was right beside the danger tape and I was just spending my days as a gopher.


----------



## Swisher

Y'all gotta have better things to talk about. Like actual work or are you all sittin on the couch waiting on a call.


----------



## LARMGUY

mikeh32 said:


> I have a horrible tendency of "happy turtle"
> 
> I do tower work, and rock climb as we where always talk place the helmet down like a turtle shell, hence the happy turtle.


 
Whut? :blink:


----------



## chicken steve

I wear my HH posting @ ET....:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## EBFD6

I think there's a hard hat in my van somewhere. I know I definitely saw one a couple years ago, maybe.


----------



## daveEM

EBFD6 said:


> I think there's a hard hat in my van somewhere. I know I definitely saw one a couple years ago, maybe.


Got one in the garage. I know exactly where it is. I wore it on a job in 1973 for a couple of weeks.

It's still hard but I wonder if it's any good should I decide to wear one again.


----------



## jproffer

According to most (maybe all) manufacturers, it's no good any more. Most say 5 years from the time it's put in service. So where I work, we have to mark the inside of the HH with the date we started using it (which has nothing to do with the date "clock" molded into the hat), then in 5 years from that date we have to replace it with a new HH......................................




................................................




or ...................................



get some graffiti remover, wipe the old date out, write a new date in and carry on with our day. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

jproffer said:


> According to most (maybe all) manufacturers, it's no good any more. Most say 5 years from the time it's put in service. So where I work, we have to mark the inside of the HH with the date we started using it (which has nothing to do with the date "clock" molded into the hat), then in 5 years from that date we have to replace it with a new HH......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> get some graffiti remover, wipe the old date out, write a new date in and carry on with our day. :thumbsup:


That's what I understand also. I know for sure this same thing goes for all the fall protection gear. 5 years from the day you opened the package and it's junk.


----------



## jproffer

Fall protection I would, for sure. I don't want to be relying on a dry rotted strap at the moment of truth.

A hardhat.....eh, I dunno. You know how many cool stickers you accumulate in 5 years?  

Those don't just come off and transfer to the next one................although  ........if someone came up with some that would...... :jester:


----------



## wildleg

jproffer said:


> ....
> 
> get some graffiti remover, wipe the old date out, write a new date in and carry on with our day. :thumbsup:


the graffiti remover really does damage the hardhat :laughing:


----------



## jproffer

Probably so :thumbsup:

To be clear, if it looks damaged I will replace it...stickers be damned. And I replace the suspension every so often (not even 5 years....maybe 1). But just to replace it on some arbitrary date.....I dunno if that's really necessary.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Very seldom do I wear my hard hat. No stickers allowed except for the American flag. Only clean with mild soap and water.


----------



## That_Dude

I wear my jar all the time. Only problem I've ever had was it falling off my head onto the concrete. Paracord fixed that. :thumbsup:

The lid:








:thumbup:


----------



## newbi

MDShunk said:


> I kinda feel naked without one on. It's almost automatic. I've sat through many meetings with a hard hat on, only to realize afterwards that I'm a moron.


Same here, only worse because it takes me a few miles of driving and seeing people stare at me to realize it's still on.:thumbup:


----------



## Electrical Student

I wear mine to lunch every day. The poor dunkin doughnuts lady would screw up my coffee if I stoped now.


----------



## Wirenuting

Back in 81 I had a shackle fall from about 30' and bonk my brain bucket. I'm glad I was wearing it. Of course that was the same time frame my ring got caught on a vertical finger conveyer and almost tore my arm off. Sure did mess up my ring and finger. 


Hard hats don't have an expiration date. The 5 year idea isn't written anyplace. 
But OSHA does state that it needs to be replaced when damaged or worn. Also it must be labeled properly if personal wear it backwards. 
The way OSHA considers it being worn is when is looses its reflectivity due to scratches or UV exposure. 
Manufactures have stated that under normal usage it may last 5 or more years.


----------



## jproffer

Actually.........

MSA's instructions say:



> USEFUL SERVICE LIFE GUIDELINES
> This helmet was made with high-quality, wear-resistant materials, but it will not last forever.
> Inspect your helmet before and after each use and replace any part(s) as required. Always
> replace your helmet after it has withstood an impact or penetration. As the manufacturer of
> your helmet, we recommend that you replace the following:
> Suspension - replace after no more than 12 months of use.
> Shell - replace after no more than five years of use.


http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/content/m...ts - Suspension Installation - EN MX-ES CA-FR


----------



## Wirenuting

jproffer said:


> Actually......... MSA's instructions say: http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/content/minesafetyappliances/Type%20I%20Helmets%20-%20Suspension%20Installation%20-%20EN%20MX-ES%20CA-FR


Good thing I don't work in a mine.. 

Were I work the bosses made a big stink about the workers wearing it backwards. So me being a PITA printed out the OSHA guidelines for brain buckets.. After they gave us all new lids, it was now legal to wear them backwards... 
I myself don't wear it backwards, I think it looks silly.. But I hate bosses that make up rules. 
Next up is EH rated foot wear and their new belief that we have to have composite toes and leather only for it to be EH rated..


----------



## jproffer

MSA is a manufacturer 

MSHA is the OSHA of mines...which I assume is what you were thinking of.

I tried to find MSHA's standard regarding hardhats, but couldn't...I'm pretty sure we can't wear them backwards, reversed suspension or not. Not sure if that's company policy or MSHA law. 

Wouldn't surprise me if it was MSHA...they're not the same as OSHA.


And if I was your boss, you STILL wouldn't be allowed to wear them backwards...if for no other reason that because you thought printing me some OSHA regs would change anything. That's the joys of being the boss....they can make up any rules they want.


----------



## Rollie73

jproffer said:


> Actually.........
> 
> MSA's instructions say:
> 
> 
> 
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/content/m...ts - Suspension Installation - EN MX-ES CA-FR


 
Hmmmm no more than 5 yrs huh. I'm in trouble:laughing:


----------



## jproffer

Rollie73 said:


> Hmmmm no more than 5 yrs huh. I'm in trouble:laughing:


Me too :laughing:

Like I said, we have to mark inside them when we get them out of the parts dept. and put them in service. Then 5 years after that date, we "have" to replace it....or, like I said, clean out that date, write a new date, and carry on.


----------



## Wirenuting

jproffer said:


> MSA is a manufacturer  MSHA is the OSHA of mines...which I assume is what you were thinking of. I tried to find MSHA's standard regarding hardhats, but couldn't...I'm pretty sure we can't wear them backwards, reversed suspension or not. Not sure if that's company policy or MSHA law. Wouldn't surprise me if it was MSHA...they're not the same as OSHA.


Your right about MSA,, I goofed,, but I'm still glad I don't work in a mine. 
As long as a company doesn't have a policy, including one from MSHA , a worker can reverse the suspension if the lid is labeled as being capable of reversal.. 
Were I work we promise to follow OSHA but we are not bound by them.. Big brother makes the rules and don't follow them. Kind of a "Because we say so" kind of thing.. LoL


----------



## Hippie

I think the expiration date thing has to do with sun exposure. I have one with a red spot that supposedly turns white.. only had to wear it once in the last 2 years


----------



## jproffer

Yea, MSHA has considerably more power than OSHA....it's a PITA sometimes.

We are absolutely bound to follow their law, or sooner or later, the money (for fines) would run out. Special assessment can set fines upwards of $100,000 for one citation, so I hear. I think it takes a Pattern of Violation to get that high, but still..........


----------



## jproffer

Hippie said:


> I think the expiration date thing has to do with sun exposure. I have one with a red spot that supposedly turns white.. only had to wear it once in the last 2 years


Maybe out in the real world :laughing:

Under MSHA, wouldn't matter if you wore it for 5 minutes on one rainy day during the last 5 years....it has to be replaced at 5 years.


----------



## Wirenuting

jproffer said:


> Yea, MSHA has considerably more power than OSHA....it's a PITA sometimes. We are absolutely bound to follow their law, or sooner or later, the money (for fines) would run out. Special assessment can set fines upwards of $100,000 for one citation, so I hear. I think it takes a Pattern of Violation to get that high, but still..........


Sometimes I wish we could be fined for the crap we do, but we can't. Heck it would be nice to hold the bosses to the higher standard of normal and fair.


----------



## Rollie73

I've had the same one since I was 18 and there's no way I'm getting rid of my stickers. I'm pretty sure the stickers are holding it together anyway.:laughing:


----------



## Electrical Student

Wirenuting said:


> Good thing I don't work in a mine..
> 
> Were I work the bosses made a big stink about the workers wearing it backwards. So me being a PITA printed out the OSHA guidelines for brain buckets.. After they gave us all new lids, it was now legal to wear them backwards...
> I myself don't wear it backwards, I think it looks silly.. But I hate bosses that make up rules.
> Next up is EH rated foot wear and their new belief that we have to have composite toes and leather only for it to be EH rated..


It dosent state anywhere that the brim of the hat is for protection of the nose against falling items? I have heard that numerous times and would love to find out it is b.s. I have also read that the stickers can create an issue making the hat conductive. Our safety guy gives us a sticker to place on our hat, as proof that we completed the safety meeting. :thumbsup:


----------



## jproffer

Wirenuting said:


> Sometimes I wish we could be fined for the crap we do, but we can't. Heck it would be nice to hold the bosses to the higher standard of normal and fair.


There's even 2 things we can be fined for, personally.

1. Smoking within 50 feet of a gas/fuel tank. $50 last I heard.

2. Falsifying safety related document. $250,000 +


If ya can't pay, then you can do your time accordingly.

Other than those 2, the company gets fines for anything else, regardless of fault.


----------



## Hippie

Rollie73 said:


> I've had the same one since I was 18 and there's no way I'm getting rid of my stickers. I'm pretty sure the stickers are holding it together anyway.:laughing:


How did you do that?? I've been through a ton of hard hats and lost some cool stickers along the way


----------



## jproffer

Electrical Student said:


> It dosent state anywhere that the brim of the hat is for protection of the nose against falling items? I have heard that numerous times and would love to find out it is b.s. I have also read that the stickers can create an issue making the hat conductive. Our safety guy gives us a sticker to place on our hat, as proof that we completed the safety meeting. :thumbsup:


How would a plastic sticker make a plastic hard hat conductive?

I think what you heard is a safety director that don't want people putting stickers on their HHs. The only issue I can imagine with stickers is you can't see damage below them...but that's not a big risk, IMO. If you take a hit, you need to replace it anyway. If you don't take a hit, then how would it get damaged?

The brim is not to protect your nose...that's just silly. If something would hit the brim just right so that it could, theoretically, protect your nose...the hat is going to flip forward and hit you in...you guessed it...the nose.


----------



## Wirenuting

Electrical Student said:


> It dosent state anywhere that the brim of the hat is for protection of the nose against falling items? I have heard that numerous times and would love to find out it is b.s. I have also read that the stickers can create an issue making the hat conductive. Our safety guy gives us a sticker to place on our hat, as proof that we completed the safety meeting. :thumbsup:


 I never read that about the bill.. But I would believe its a design item for rain water and sun shade. Stickers can hide flaws or cracks and some glues can harm the finish or plastic.. But if the sticker is made for hard hats and allowed by your safety department it's legal. 
As for stickers being conductive, well I'm sure some may be.. We had guys who glued all kinds of junk and toys on theirs..

I added a flag to mine and they haven't asked me to remove it, and our safety department loves the lids.


----------



## Hippie

Wirenuting said:


> I never read that about the bill.. But I would believe its a design item for rain water and sun shade.
> Stickers can hide flaws or cracks and some glues can harm the finish or plastic.. But if the sticker is made for hard hats and allowed by your safety department it's legal.
> As for stickers being conductive, well I'm sure some may be.. We had guys who glued all kinds of junk and toys on theirs..


When I was an apprentice I made devil horns out of duct seal on mine. They were sweet


----------



## Electrical Student

jproffer said:


> How would a plastic sticker make a plastic hard hat conductive?
> 
> I think what you heard is a safety director that don't want people putting stickers on their HHs. The only issue I can imagine with stickers is you can't see damage below them...but that's not a big risk, IMO. If you take a hit, you need to replace it anyway. If you don't take a hit, then how would it get damaged?
> 
> The brim is not to protect your nose...that's just silly. If something would hit the brim just right so that it could, theoretically, protect your nose...the hat is going to flip forward and hit you in...you guessed it...the nose.


"Paints and stickers may eliminate electrical resistance" 
as far as the brim protcting the nose, I have heard it referenced any time a guy has his hat on backwards. 

But for the record im pro backwards and pro sticker! 
http://www.advancedsafetyhealth.com.../07/02/does-osha-allow-stickers-on-hard-hats/


----------



## mikeh32

for those wondering about the happy turtle comment. 

a turtle does not like to be on its back, so do not place a hard hat/helmet on its top. 

Just like a turtle shell.


----------



## eejack

I have had two hard hats broken on my head. The first when a crane magnet clipped me in a scrap yard. Put me out and on the ground - broken hard hat probably saved my life. Second when a sprinkler fitter dropped a twenty foot 2" pipe on my head. Broke the hard hat and diverted the pipe into my shoulder.

I always wear mine. ( yes - must have stickers to be a real hard hat ).


----------



## chewy

eejack said:


> I always wear mine. ( yes - must have stickers to be a real hard hat ).


Ah, no.


----------



## MDShunk

Never really got whacked hard wearing a hard hat. I tended to bust up other parts of my body.


----------



## dronai

eejack said:


> I have had two hard hats broken on my head. The first when a crane magnet clipped me in a scrap yard. Put me out and on the ground - broken hard hat probably saved my life. Second when a sprinkler fitter dropped a twenty foot 2" pipe on my head. Broke the hard hat and diverted the pipe into my shoulder.
> 
> I always wear mine. ( yes - must have stickers to be a real hard hat ).


 Damn !! You must have a hard head :laughing: 20' 2" rigid pipe should have broken your neck !

I love hard hats. If your working around angle iron in tight quarters up on conveyors, they're the best. I always hit my bald head ! Attics, I used to always get the roofing nails or a cross beam on the head.


----------



## eejack

dronai said:


> Damn !! You must have a hard head :laughing: 20' 2" rigid pipe should have broken your neck !
> 
> I love hard hats. If your working around angle iron in tight quarters up on conveyors, they're the best. I always hit my bald head ! Attics, I used to always get the roofing nails or a cross beam on the head.


I don't think it hit me squarely or from a great height - all I remember is getting picked up off the ground and my shoulder hurting a lot. 

They make these smaller hard hats called bump caps...








Probably stick a light on it and perfect for attic work.


----------



## Ink&Brass

My hardhat (and head) works good as a pipe holder when strapping EMT to concrete ceilings. :thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit

Wearing a hardhat doesn't make me look _cool_, if I start wearing one now what's next? Tightening my fall protection harness like the safety guy tells me? Wearing my seat belt when I'm only driving a few miles? Washing my hands before eating after getting out of the bathroom?


----------



## Rollie73

Rollie73 said:


> I've had the same one since I was 18 and there's no way I'm getting rid of my stickers. I'm pretty sure the stickers are holding it together anyway.:laughing:





Hippie said:


> How did you do that?? I've been through a ton of hard hats and lost some cool stickers along the way


 

Pretty simple really.............I don't work that much:no:


----------



## eejack

uconduit said:


> Washing my hands before eating after getting out of the bathroom?


And if you are working with MC - wash your hands _before_ getting into the bathroom...:laughing:


----------



## Ink&Brass

Definitely a new appreciation for hard hats from last week. One of my coworkers was working the puller on a 260ft run of four 750's in 4 inch, up from the apartment parkade MDP to the meter stacks on the second floor, when the pulley above and away from him gave way suddenly and came straight for his head. Only put a small hole in his hardhat, but had he not been wearing that it would have been interesting!


----------



## Gnome

I know a hardhat saved me from a serious injury. I stumbled sideways walking past a pickup with lengths of c-channel loaded on the closed tailgate and therefor sticking up at an angle. Channel was freshly cut with that nice razor sharp burr you sometimes get out of a chop saw. The side of my head smacked into the end of the channel and took a deep 1/4" wide and 2+" long gouge out of hardhat. At a minimum it would have been stitches without the hardhat.


----------



## Going_Commando

eejack said:


> And if you are working with MC - wash your hands before getting into the bathroom...:laughing:


Dan straight :laughing:. Can't remember the last time I wore a hard hat. Bought a brand new one last September and haven't even put the suspension in yet.


----------



## markore

ponyboy said:


> Careful. They're banning people who speak out against the ads.
> 
> Just kidding. I'm just trying to start that rumor


First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out-- Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out-- Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the ad tracking complainers, and I did not speak out-- Because I was not an ad consumer.

When they came for privacy advocates, I did not speak out-- because I had done nothing wrong and had nothing to hide.

Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## cultch

We had to wear them or you'd get thrown off the job if caught w/o it or saftey glasses. 

The time it saved me the best was really hilarious.

So I'm standing in a classroom sorta by the door where the hallway was right there. Out of the corner of my eye I see some prints kinda drifting across the floor being pushed by a gust of wind coming down the hallway. I look and their heading right for a puddle of water. So being the caring guy that I am I lung to catch them before they hit the water. Well the guy who's prints they were was standing in the hallway out of my sight

Yup...KABLAM! both of us went for it at the same time and crashed our heads together hard as hell. I still had a headache and my teeth hurt later that night. 

I thought it was funny as hell. The other guy...not so much. He had a bit of an attitude about it.


----------



## Chrisibew440

I love every bit of my ppe. Gloves, glasses,high vis vest, long sleeves, hard hat, the occasional dust mask, all of it. Up until about three years ago I couldn't stand any of it. I guess the birth of my kids may have had an affect. I don't know but I don't feel right without it on anymore.


----------



## derekwalls

I was working on terminating MCC bucket starters the the other day and took my hard hat off cuz it was in the way. I climbed up the ladder to get some slack out of the cable tray and BAM gouged the top of my head with 3/8 all-thread. Now i'm sittin here typin this with a cartoon conehead knot on the top of my head. Nothing serious but it taught me to always wear my hard hat even though I don't think any hazards are in the area. You never know.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

At a large plant we had a helicopter scheduled to lift some HVAC units off the middle of our roof.

Super put out the word everyone in our 250 man maintenance dept had to wear hardhats.

One guy showed up with no hat and was set back to get one.

One 10 lb tile blew off the roof that day and hit him in the head.

No problem:thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler

I made a little pocket inside my hardhat that holds my iPhone so I can listen to it on speaker, because on the jobs I'am on headphones are not allowed. I listen to books on tape, Howard stern and various podcasts so I really never take mine off.


----------



## piperunner

Swisher said:


> Y'all gotta have better things to talk about. Like actual work or are you all sittin on the couch waiting on a call.


Well I was thinking the same thing but what I really enjoy is the show me your tool pouch post or the show me the battery drill thing . :laughing:

But there is something on this forum you can only have 8 smilie images or they wont let you post now that's something to bring up on the off topic this is really fun ill just stay home Monday a stay online all day .


----------



## stuiec

Bkessler said:


> I made a little pocket inside my hardhat that holds my iPhone so I can listen to it on speaker, because on the jobs I'am on headphones are not allowed. I listen to books on tape, Howard stern and various podcasts so I really never take mine off.


Great idea. Just make sure you move it around so that the resulting tumor grows uniformly. :whistling2:


----------



## LGLS

Bkessler said:


> I made a little pocket inside my hardhat that holds my iPhone so I can listen to it on speaker, because on the jobs I'am on headphones are not allowed. I listen to books on tape, Howard stern and various podcasts so I really never take mine off.


Put you ear buds under your ear protection. Instant headphones! :whistling2:


----------



## Wired4Life10

Wish I had mine with me the other day. Was helping a buddy of mine demo a kitchen. This house was a cinder block foundation with vinyl siding yet when I went to rip down the ceiling with a pry bar, a brick fell out of the attic and hit me in the head, ran down my arm scratching it along the way, and cut my thumb. THAT is why you wear a hard hat. You never know what's going to come flying even when it doesn't belong.


----------



## 360max

ponyboy said:


> Careful. They're banning people who speak out against the ads.
> 
> Just kidding. I'm just trying to start that rumor


:ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::bangin:


----------



## ponyboy

360max said:


> :ban::ban::ban::ban::ban::bangin:


I don't even remember writing that


----------



## Big John

ponyboy said:


> I don't even remember writing that


 Where you drunk at the time?


----------



## oldtimer

I worked at an Iron ore mine for 7 years , and hard hats were mandatory .

You get used to it !









Even my avatar wears one .


----------



## ponyboy

Big John said:


> Where you drunk at the time?


There's a distinct possibility.


----------



## MTW

ponyboy said:


> There's a distinct possibility.


Fluorescent lamps don't really hurt that much when they hit you in the head.


----------



## ponyboy

MTW said:


> Fluorescent lamps don't really hurt that much when they hit you in the head.


its the sprinkler heads up there that really get you


----------



## Big John

You ever seen someone get lost in thought and start scratching their hardhat?


----------



## JRaef

About 4 years ago now, I was doing a PLC project at a factory and had to go in for a meeting. When I arrived on site, I was told I would not need my HH because I was just going to the office, I would never be on the plant floor that day. I already had it in my hand, so I just put it on anyway. After the meeting I came down a long flight of stairs. The bottom stair had been cut down to accommodate a fire door swinging into the stairwell (don't ask). Because of that the last step was a different height. The slight difference put me off balance, I pitched forward, stumbled, fell and my head hit FULL FORCE into the fire door. Split the HH right down the middle. _*That would have been my HEAD!*_ I injured both wrists and a knee, but I survived ONLY because I had decided to wear it anyway.

I never leave home without it now.


----------



## NC Plc

JRaef said:


> About 4 years ago now, I was doing a PLC project at a factory and had to go in for a meeting. When I arrived on site, I was told I would not need my HH because I was just going to the office, I would never be on the plant floor that day. I already had it in my hand, so I just put it on anyway. After the meeting I came down a long flight of stairs. The bottom stair had been cut down to accommodate a fire door swinging into the stairwell (don't ask). Because of that the last step was a different height. The slight difference put me off balance, I pitched forward, stumbled, fell and my head hit FULL FORCE into the fire door. Split the HH right down the middle. _*That would have been my HEAD!*_ I injured both wrists and a knee, but I survived ONLY because I had decided to wear it anyway.
> 
> I never leave home without it now.


Any time I go into a factory I put one on.


----------



## JMV

Big John said:


> You ever seen someone get lost in thought and start scratching their hardhat?


I did that just yesterday. :laughing:


----------



## vasparky27

Hardhat stickers. Saw a guy on a job who got about 30 of the local union stickers and put them all on his hard hat. I dont too this day remeber his name. I remember all those $amn stickers!


----------



## backstay

JRaef said:


> About 4 years ago now, I was doing a PLC project at a factory and had to go in for a meeting. When I arrived on site, I was told I would not need my HH because I was just going to the office, I would never be on the plant floor that day. I already had it in my hand, so I just put it on anyway. After the meeting I came down a long flight of stairs. The bottom stair had been cut down to accommodate a fire door swinging into the stairwell (don't ask). Because of that the last step was a different height. The slight difference put me off balance, I pitched forward, stumbled, fell and my head hit FULL FORCE into the fire door. Split the HH right down the middle. That would have been my HEAD! I injured both wrists and a knee, but I survived ONLY because I had decided to wear it anyway. I never leave home without it now.


Sounds like you need training wheels!


----------



## Soviet Hawk

Remember guys just because you have a hard hat doesn't mean you get to screw with people though. :thumbsup: Back at a commercial job I did some guy was dropping nuts onto some guys a floor or two below him and looking back what would have happened if they hit them in the eye or they took their hard hat off? 

A hard hat is only as good as the respect and use you give it along with the safety culture .


----------



## BuzzKill

TGGT said:


> What the hell is up with these huge side bar ads?
> 
> F*ck this $hit.


down load ghostery and all is well:thumbsup:


----------

